# Hope no-one was near this



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Motorway near Bologna Italy yesterday afternoon but I have not seen it on here

https://tinyurl.com/y925kuqf

I hope that there were no MH users nearby or involved.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, that was one hell of a fireball.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

CCTV video version

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...osion-left-two-dead-scores-injured-Italy.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

good job the blue van eventually decided to back up.


----------

